# Hannover 2012 - first impressions



## Jur4ik (27 Jan 2012)

Hi chaps,

Ed and me, just came back to hotel and here are the first impressions captured by Ed.
Couldn't get them all, as some tanks already gone to bed (lights were off)

Hope you enjoy   

Our nano team work





Our XL team work




other works


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Jan 2012)

Wow, some really beautiful nano's and picos and lovely pictures!!  Really like your XL. The one below it is a very interesting concept, any chance of a front on shot? 
thanks, look forward to the rest.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jan 2012)

I bet my life savings this is Oliver Knott's entry, and it's probably called, "Out of the Box".

Thanks for sharing guys.  Good luck in the contest and enjoy the weekend. Please pass on my regards to Hararld, the organiser for me.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I bet my life savings this is Oliver Knott's entry, and it's probably called, "Out of the Box".
> 
> Thanks for sharing guys.  Good luck in the contest and enjoy the weekend. Please pass on my regards to Hararld, the organiser for me.




The guy has imagination! 


___________________________


----------



## Orlando (28 Jan 2012)

Thats progression! Way to go O.K!


----------



## Jur4ik (28 Jan 2012)

Cheers guys,
we will take some better shots tomorrows 

George,
correct - this is Olivers work

Luis,
as always good for show


----------



## Jur4ik (28 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I bet my life savings this is Oliver Knott's entry, and it's probably called, "Out of the Box".
> 
> Thanks for sharing guys.  Good luck in the contest and enjoy the weekend. Please pass on my regards to Hararld, the organiser for me.



out of the square


----------



## Jur4ik (28 Jan 2012)

Our team at work


----------



## skeletonw00t (28 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I bet my life savings this is Oliver Knott's entry, and it's probably called, "Out of the Box".
> 
> Thanks for sharing guys.  Good luck in the contest and enjoy the weekend. Please pass on my regards to Hararld, the organiser for me.



It says "Out" and "Ol" at the far right lol so i'd say your right! Are the plants on the outside of the "box" real though?! If so how do they live?


----------



## flygja (28 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the pics Juri! Those nanos are really nice, lots of never seen before scapes. And Oliver Knott creates another knockout (and definitely marmite) scape!


----------



## Jur4ik (28 Jan 2012)

Oliver is using terrestrial moss outside the tank, sprays it from time to time - thats it


----------



## ghostsword (28 Jan 2012)

Jur4ik said:
			
		

> Oliver is using terrestrial moss outside the tank, sprays it from time to time - thats it



I am starting to be a big fan of Oliver's work.  every year he comes out with something new. Really wow! 


___________________________


----------



## BigTom (28 Jan 2012)

Love the rockwork in the 'Souvenir' nano, it's close to something I had planned but never quite achieved.


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2012)

Olivers Scape is a Very Marmite one. I love it and would love to have thought that up. Must have taken months to get it just right. 

And Nano Number 14 is very Interesting.


----------



## Eboeagles (28 Jan 2012)

Love both your teams scapes Juri - impressive. 

2 or 3 of the nanos are lovely too. Looking forward to more pics! Pretty please  

Oliver's scapes always seem to range from the sublime to the ridiculous, but for sure they're always eye catching with amazing plant growth, so big respect! 

Definitely Marmite! I just can't decide whether I like it or not...


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Jan 2012)

Thanks for sharing Juri. Pitty that i could not be there. Good luck on the contest.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jan 2012)

First impressions.... wow!
So many beautiful scapes.


----------



## Tomfish (28 Jan 2012)

Blown away by the cliff like rockwork on no 14! It captures feel of a huge rugged  landscape brilliantly for a nano.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jan 2012)

Juri and Edis, your XL work is superb, I really like it!! Edis please do a video!!! 

An amazing scape!


___________________________


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jan 2012)

XL winning 'scape from Volker Jochum, Germany.  Really nice guy who's only been 'scaping for about 2 years. He does a lot of work with Chris Lukhaup and Dennerle.

Photo from Volker's Facebook page.


----------



## sanj (29 Jan 2012)

Oliver is very creative, I actually like that one, although I am not that excited by some of his stuff albeit he is pushing the boundaries. 

Not one for the living room, but no.17 just really is a great example.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> XL winning 'scape from Volker Jochum, Germany.  Really nice guy who's only been 'scaping for about 2 years. He does a lot of work with Chris Lukhaup and Dennerle.
> 
> Photo from Volker's Facebook page.




Very nice scape. The tank actually looks grown in, everything just fits.  


___________________________


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Jan 2012)

Volker's tank is the best from all this isn't a question. Well deserved award!  
Frankly, i think even is someone pre-grow these plants it's an amazing work to set it up on the event.

One thing which is in my mind. Isn't he the employee of Dennerle, one of the event sponsor?
He had like 2 times more plants in this tank than in the others. Maybe it was easier for him, than for the rest, with unlimited plants and with Dennerle support. What do you think?

Whatever happened this does not change the fact, this was the most impressive tank on the event, from a very talented scaper.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jan 2012)

unless he had plants that no one else could buy at a shop I do not think that working for Dennerle allows him to get better at growing plants. However it does raise some questions if he indeed works for one of the sponsors. 


___________________________


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Jan 2012)

A few additional photos from one of our forum members at www.akvakertesz.hu

http://www.flickr.com/photos/45422223@N ... 782516099/


----------



## Piece-of-fish (29 Jan 2012)

Hello guys. so I am back from busy weekend. We have managed to come 8th and even get some  money to buy few drinks which considering very limited resources I was well surprised to be honest. Got loads of quick snaps and will try to upload soon. There were about 10 tanks at very high level both in xl and nano category. Very happy that I did go courtesy of Luis to be mentioned again.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jan 2012)

I am glad that you enjoyed it, and really looking forward to see the pictures!!  




___________________________


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Jan 2012)

Sorry guys, me too tired, promise to update tomorrow.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jan 2012)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Volker's tank is the best from all this isn't a question. Well deserved award!
> Frankly, i think even is someone pre-grow these plants it's an amazing work to set it up on the event.
> 
> One thing which is in my mind. Isn't he the employee of Dennerle, one of the event sponsor?
> ...


From my experience of last year; Most of the entries in 2011 contest had close links with the industry, so I don't think there's any unfair advantage. Also the exhibitors are all very friendly and encouraging so if you need more plants they are available, free of charge. Also the judges are all very independent and would likely take offence if implicated otherwise. Please don't turn this thread into an investigation about fairness!


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> From my experience of last year; Most of the entries in 2011 contest had close links with the industry, so I don't think there's any unfair advantage. Also the exhibitors are all very friendly and encouraging so if you need more plants they are available, free of charge. Also the judges are all very independent and would likely take offence if implicated otherwise. Please don't turn this thread into an investigation about fairness!



Cool, makes sense George. Sorry this was not my goal to turn the thread into a negative discussion.
The scape is absolutely superb anyway.

Are there a list somewhere where the first 10 is visible?


----------



## NeilW (30 Jan 2012)

Jur4ik said:
			
		

>



Some awesome tanks all round, I like that there is a particularly 'European' feel to them all. I like the lighting unit on this nano, anyone know what it could be?

I wish I could grow terrestrial moss as well as mister Knott, maybe he should do a 'how to'

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Jan 2012)

Atmosphere were very friendly indeed. Judges superb. Conditions same to everyone.
I shall make a list of winners and other tanks today in the evening.
NeilW, this light is proper LED custom made light. Might be available from Aquasys in the future when they finally manage to launch there line.
I also think at least half of the moss form Oliver Knott i believe was aquatic, he just sprayed it often.
My favourite nano and earned 3rd place for him. I love the out of the box style.


----------



## Jur4ik (1 Feb 2012)

Here is the list of the winners:

XL-Contest:

1 ) Volker Jochum
2 ) Tobias Fricke
3 ) Georg W. Just
4 ) Adrie Baumann
5 ) Piotr Dymowski
6 ) Michal Maciejewicz
7 ) Marcel Dykierek
8 ) Jurijs Jutjajevs
9 ) Jan-Simon Knispel
10 ) Tim Schmiedeshoff

special-award: Maciej Strzalko

Nano:

1 ) Tim Schmiedeshoff
2 ) Annika Reinke
3 ) Oliver Knott
4 ) Adrie Baumann
5 ) Keith Eckardt

special-award: Oliver Viett


----------



## George Farmer (3 Feb 2012)

Interview with Volker, the winner of the XL category.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=4751


----------



## Eboeagles (3 Feb 2012)

Good spot on the light Neil! 

That is definitely of interest to me, good nano lights are hard to come by. I know lots of people would be interested.They need to get those on the market (at a reasonable price)!!


----------



## Park (8 Feb 2012)

Hi Juri,

amazing photos!!! I'm so sad that I didn't go, but I was the only Dane from the Danish Planted Aquarium forum, who had an interest in going this year, but next year I'll have to convince some of the others to participate!!!  

But I wanted to hear if I could use your photos from Hannover on the Danish Plant forum (in which I'm a moderator): www.akvarieplanter.dk? and show the top 10 aquariums??? We also got one of the judges (Ole Pedersen) and it could be fund, if I gcould get him to add a comment to the scapes, but he only had the top 3 tanks!


----------



## Jur4ik (2 Mar 2012)

Here is full Foto review of this awesome weekend.
Ed an me dropped our photos all on my macbook and they mixed up, so I tagged them all with ma name   
But as long as I mention this, Ed told he is fine with it   

Some shots during the Amano Workshop

















































































Having been to Aarhus last year I have to admit, part 1 about his journeys and stuff like that was exactly the same.
The scape he done in Hannover is similar to the one in Aarhus as well, watch and judge yourself


----------



## Jur4ik (2 Mar 2012)

here comes the nano category

Worth to be mentioned the fact that most nano tanks have been brought by the participants prescaped from home and were set up within like 5 minutes




















































Who's this one ugly tank


----------



## Jur4ik (2 Mar 2012)

And the XL category







here the result of our teamwork, Ed thanks for your help I'm sure without your input this one would have never reached 8th ranking


----------



## Piece-of-fish (2 Mar 2012)

Thank you very much Jurii for saving my lazy butt. It was my pleasure to help.


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Mar 2012)

wow!!!! Picture heaven! Some fantastic displays, thanks for posting them


----------



## jw258 (12 Mar 2012)

Does anybody know if that aquasys led is available yet?


----------



## Jur4ik (12 Mar 2012)

It is, pm me for more Info.


----------



## jw258 (14 Mar 2012)

Jur4ik said:
			
		

> It is, pm me for more Info.



Pmd yesterday.

Stop this anticipation!!!


----------



## Andrea Brook (3 Aug 2015)

Both the nanos and the knockout scrape are beautiful!


----------

